

IStockphoto to begin selling stock logos - voidpointer
http://www.thedonutproject.com/2009/09/23/istockphoto-to-begin-selling-stock-logos/

======
pasbesoin
Maybe this isn't the place to ask this question, but I've been asked to help a
non-profit pick out some stock photography for their new web site (not
something I normally do). So, inexpensive and royalty free.

I'm aware of iStockphoto. Any other recommendations for sites / sources?

